# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä Turussa (ja Salossakin)

## Rattivaunu

Kuvia Varsinais-Suomen busseista löytyy täältä. JNo-foto

----------


## killerpop

Tässä päivitetty versio Turusta

Kauankos tuo Vainio #119 on firmassa ollut? B10M Mk IV:ksi sen ymmärsin.

----------


## A_M

Oliko nyt niin että entinen 119 EHJ-601 Scania K112/Ajokki Royal kolaroi postiauton kanssa tässä kesän aikana mutta oli ehyenä kumminkin BUS2005 näyttelyn aikaan jolloin tuli ko. laite kuvattua eli voisiko nyt sitten olettaa että tuo Fifty olis kuukauden tai parin vanha hankinta?

----------


## Miska

> Oliko nyt niin että entinen 119 EHJ-601 Scania K112/Ajokki Royal kolaroi postiauton kanssa tässä kesän aikana mutta oli ehyenä kumminkin BUS2005 näyttelyn aikaan jolloin tuli ko. laite kuvattua eli voisiko nyt sitten olettaa että tuo Fifty olis kuukauden tai parin vanha hankinta?


Eiks toi Royali ollut Autovahinkokeskuksella myytävänä?

----------


## A_M

> Alunperin kirjoittanut A_M
> 
> 119 EHJ-601 Scania K112/Ajokki Royal
> 
> 
> Eiks toi Royali ollut Autovahinkokeskuksella myytävänä?


Siellähän se. Mistään en ole kuitenkaan löytänyt tuosta keulakuvaa kolarin jälkeen eli minkähänmoiseksi lienee mennyt? Selvitäänkö jonkinmoisella kauneusleikkauksella vai nähdäänkö koko autoa enää liikenteessä. Totuus lienee jossain sillä välillä  :Wink:

----------

